

How Earbits is Changing the Way We Share Music - earbitscom
http://blog.earbits.com/online_radio/making-it-awesome-to-share-porn-the-band/

======
guynamedloren
I love the idea for this feature and I can definitely tell you not only
thought about fans, but also bands (only allowing listeners to play a song
once). Unfortunately, this can easily be circumvented by hopping onto YouTube
and listening there (unlimited and free). Better yet, what happens when
YouTube adds this very feature to their platform?

------
samtp
So Pandora + recommendation algorithm? Sounds cool, but the rhetoric seems a
bit overblown.

~~~
earbitscom
You can't share songs on Pandora. You can share a station with the same seeded
artists, but not a specific track. Add to that the feedback email, the
highlighting of your friends who have similar taste, plus a double-dose of
rhetoric, and that's Earbits. ;)

------
nico
This looks really similar to Voxound (www.voxound.com)

------
recampbell
This seems like a cool service, but only until FaceBook Music comes out (which
seems inevitable).

------
mcritz
I love this idea. Most of my social connections are based on music tastes.

